
French Senate wants ban on free book delivery - fraqed
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/french-senate-limits-online-book-discounts/2014/01/09/feadc44e-7923-11e3-a647-a19deaf575b3_story.html
======
gaius
Doesn't Jeff Bezos own the Washington Post?

